# 1967 Spaceliner



## 2harri (Jan 28, 2013)

I have just finished soaking and grinding the rust off the battery packs.  What do you suggest I cover the bare metal with to stop flash rust??






Thank You in Advance
2harri


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 28, 2013)

You could try boiled linseed oil or primer paint?


----------



## 2harri (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Will the linseed oil cause connection problems with the light and batteries?
thanks 2harri


----------

